# MLB baseball not on DISH.... why?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why MLB baseball isn't available on DISH?
(not the occasional games on ESPN/TBS/FOX/locals)

Thanks!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Because they couldn't agree to terms on a carriage deal for MLB Extra Innings package and MLB Network.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

Because DISH is too damn cheap to get the channel of our national pastime and the very best sports specific there is.:nono2:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

paja said:


> Because DISH is too damn cheap to get the channel of our national pastime and the very best sports specific there is.:nono2:


Nonsense. MLB tried to gouge E* and ultimately the E* subscribers.

If you must pay for MLB, go over to D* and leave the rest of us happy where we are.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

paja said:


> Because DISH is too damn cheap to get the channel of our national pastime and the very best sports specific there is.:nono2:


Ya, that's certainly it...

I love baseball, but not at the expense of Dish raising rates. It's the same reason they don't do Sunday Ticket, or carry YES. As much as I follow baseball besides my team, I would not pay the price MLB asks for the package, on top of which probably have to pay a little more for my other services to make up for the cost to Dish. I don't know what percentage of course, but I see many posts on the Direct forums of people not subscribing this year.

It has been said by many and it is true. Direct would be better for those that want every possible way to get sports. Dish is more geared to movies and international channels. As long as I can get my local teams (Which of course I can) on Dish I am happy.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

quietmouse said:


> Can anyone tell me why MLB baseball isn't available on DISH?
> (not the occasional games on ESPN/TBS/FOX/locals)
> 
> Thanks!


Get a ROKU player, and watch it on your TV that way via streaming video


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Nonsense. MLB tried to gouge E* and ultimately the E* subscribers.
> 
> If you must pay for MLB, go over to D* and leave the rest of us happy where we are.


I agree! I just watch Sunday Night Baseball. DirecTV is the high priced spread with NFLST, MLB.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

I have DirecTV and have been a long time EI subscriber. This year I canceled EI because the price got too expensive. I just order MLB.TV and will watch games through my PS3. This morning I went and watched some games from last year and the PQ is very good (EI on Direct is slightly better). 

I think I will prefer MLB.TV as it gives me more viewing options, including mobile and PC from anywhere, and I can go back and rewatch any game during the year. 

For those that claim the PQ stinks they are either watching it on a network with poor or inconsistent bandwidth, they are not watching it on the right device (the PS3 is the best and the Roku stinks), or they do not have it configured properly (I set up a DMZ so I do not get interruptions).

For those Dish subs who cannot get EI, MLB.TV is more than a good alternative. So much so that myself as a long time EI sub and a huge baseball fan is quite happy giving up EI for MLB.TV


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> I agree! I just watch Sunday Night Baseball. DirecTV is the high priced spread with NFLST, MLB.


Not necessarily. Many of us, myself included, pay less per month with Direct than we would with a comparable package and setup with Dish.

Again, it comes down to your needs and what is best for you. For baseball and Dish, MLB.TV with a TV streaming device, such as a PS3, is a good alternative


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

oldschoolecw said:


> Get a ROKU player, and watch it on your TV that way via streaming video


Nope. Get a PS3. Read the reviews comparing the streaming of MLB.TV on both devices. The PS3 blows all others away giving a true crisp clear HD picture with very little motion blur, pixelation, or interruption. The Roku has a very bad PQ


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

DodgerKing said:


> Nope. Get a PS3. Read the reviews comparing the streaming of MLB.TV on both devices. The PS3 blows all others away giving a true crisp clear HD picture with very little motion blur, pixelation, or interruption. The Roku has a very bad PQ


A lot of people can't afford a PS3 in this economy, but a ROKU starting price $59.00

I have know idea where you got the idea the the ROKU has very bad PQ, because that's not true at all. I had DirecTV and now Dish Network and my ROKU puts out the same high quality picture as both of those.
I love my ROKU


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> A lot of people can't afford a PS3 in this economy, but a ROKU starting price $59.00
> ...


Oh? Those folk will go out and buy a ROKU, and a BD Player, and a DVD Player, and a Netflix box, and a game box, and a ... Oh wait, the PS3 is all of those.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Oh? Those folk will go out and buy a ROKU, and a BD Player, and a DVD Player, and a Netflix box, and a game box, and a ... Oh wait, the PS3 is all of those.


A ROKU is Netflix box


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

"oldschoolecw" said:


> A lot of people can't afford a PS3 in this economy, but a ROKU starting price $59.00
> 
> I have know idea where you got the idea the the ROKU has very bad PQ, because that's not true at all. I had DirecTV and now Dish Network and my ROKU puts out the same high quality picture as both of those.
> I love my ROKU


For MLB.tv, the PQ is bad. Look up the reviews if you don't believe me


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

oldschoolecw said:


> A ROKU is Netflix box


You would have the ROKU capability as well as the DVD player and also the *3D* BD on the PS3.

And most, if not all, BD boxes are also DVD players. Glad you were able to save some bucks. :sure:


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

How's that MLB.com work on internet ready TV's ? I got a Samsung with internet, does it stream live games? :scratch: the "Black Out" disclosure reads a little LegalEase......:icon_stup they say for 119 bucks you got the season....... HD when available...??:icon_cool I looked for reviews but only could find MLB sponsored hype, MLB makes it sound really good........:alterhase

:icon_band


----------



## joecap1946 (Aug 22, 2008)

356B said:


> How's that MLB.com work on internet ready TV's ? I got a Samsung with internet, does it stream live games? :scratch: the "Black Out" disclosure reads a little LegalEase......:icon_stup they say for 119 bucks you got the season....... HD when available...??:icon_cool I looked for reviews but only could find MLB sponsored hype, MLB makes it sound really good........:alterhase
> 
> :icon_band


I've had MLB.TV going on 4 years now. I have my computer hooked up to my 50 inch Samsung and I stream the games. They are live streams, and as someone mentioned the quality depends on your broadband. I live in Florida and I'm an O's fan. I get all the Orioles games until they play Tampa Bay or the Marlins. Then my RSN kicks in.

For 119.00 you can choose home or away broadcasts. The game my be played in Detroit, but you can listen to the Baltimore announcers. There are some DVR functions, you can pause, rewind and with this Premium package you can watch more than one game at a time.

The regular package, 99.00 is basic with none of the added perks I listed above.

I'm on DSL, and 5 MBPS gets me a sharp picture that is nearly HD quality. I would think you would be satisfied. On MLB page you can check your bandwith to see if your going to have a problem. Also there are a number of ways to view the games, PSP, Roku, the website lists them all.

I would hope others would chime in to add what I have left out. I also think you can purchase month to month, so if your not happy you can cancel.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Boston_bill (Jul 23, 2009)

Isnt the price of brand new PS3 way more than the $209 for MLB EI?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Boston_bill said:


> Isnt the price of brand new PS3 way more than the $209 for MLB EI?


$90 more... maybe you didn't read some of the above, but that $299 gets you one of the best 3D BD players out there (One that has upgraded itself to each new BD standard as they've come out), as well as a Netflix display, a free lifetime www gamer subscription, www connectivity, DVD player, a pretty fair game console, the ability to display video streamed from your Wifi network, etc, etc.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

quietmouse said:


> Can anyone tell me why MLB baseball isn't available on DISH?
> (not the occasional games on ESPN/TBS/FOX/locals)
> 
> Thanks!


The earliest you'll see MLB EI (Extra Innings) and/or the new MLB Channel on Dish is 2014 (MAYBE , big MAYBE). That is when the exclusive 700 million, seven-year agreement (2007 thru 2013) that MLB, Direct TV and InDemand have expires.

From Raymie (in Arizona):

"What happened with MLB EI:

Dish couldn't just get the package (EI) for X dollars (from MLB). They also HAD ("are forced to" is much more accurate) to take a stake in the MLB Channel (even more dollars, most likely all up front!).

Dish didn't want the latter (partial ownership in the MLB Channel), so they couldn't get the former (MLB EI) by extension."


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

joecap1946 said:


> I've had MLB.TV going on 4 years now. I have my computer hooked up to my 50 inch Samsung and I stream the games. They are live streams, and as someone mentioned the quality depends on your broadband. I live in Florida and I'm an O's fan. I get all the Orioles games until they play Tampa Bay or the Marlins. Then my RSN kicks in.
> 
> For 119.00 you can choose home or away broadcasts. The game my be played in Detroit, but you can listen to the Baltimore announcers. There are some DVR functions, you can pause, rewind and with this Premium package you can watch more than one game at a time.
> 
> ...


Great, this is what I was after....someone who actually uses the service. !pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

joecap1946 said:


> I've had MLB.TV going on 4 years now. I have my computer hooked up to my 50 inch Samsung and I stream the games. They are live streams, and as someone mentioned the quality depends on your broadband. I live in Florida and I'm an O's fan. I get all the Orioles games until they play Tampa Bay or the Marlins. Then my RSN kicks in.
> 
> For 119.00 you can choose home or away broadcasts. The game my be played in Detroit, but you can listen to the Baltimore announcers. There are some DVR functions, you can pause, rewind and with this Premium package you can watch more than one game at a time.
> 
> ...


+1 MLB.TV >>> MLB EI. I can watch multiple games at once. One on the TV, one on the laptop, and one on the IPAD 

I would also highly recommend the AT BAT app for mobile phones or even better the AT BAT app for IPAD.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Garyunc said:


> +1 MLB.TV >>> MLB EI. I can watch multiple games at once. One on the TV, one on the laptop, and one on the IPAD
> 
> I would also highly recommend the AT BAT app for mobile phones or even better the AT BAT app for IPAD.


That is one reason why I am switching from EI to MLB.TV.

When I called to cancel EI on Direct, they offered me the package for $149 ($50 off), but I still chose MLB.TV for the ability to watch it on multiple devices, and just about anywhere with internet


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> That is one reason why I am switching from EI to MLB.TV.
> 
> When I called to cancel EI on Direct, they offered me the package for $149 ($50 off), but I still chose MLB.TV for the ability to watch it on multiple devices, and just about anywhere with internet


If you don't care about picture quality...


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

tonyd79 said:


> If you don't care about picture quality...


I do care about PQ and the PQ on MLB.TV through the PS3 is really good. EI is slightly better, but not that much.

Again, like I said over and over, it is more dependent on your broadband speed and the device you use. High speed internet with a PS3 gives you a damn good picture.

Why does everyone keep saying that the PQ stinks when it is not true AT ALL?

Here is some pics I just took from a camera of my TV showing a game through MLB.TV through my PS3 on my TV. As you can see the PQ is very damn good

Keep in mind, it was done with a camera at an image on the TV, so the Picture is not as good as an actual screen capture.

Who else is going to post the untrue statement that the PQ is not good?


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

It would be interesting to see if MLB is actually serious about getting Dish and AT&T. According to TVPredications.com, it says that MLB "hopes" to have a deal with Dish and AT&T by the start of the 2011 baseball season.

tvpredictions.com/mlb120610.htm

I wouldn't hold my breath, but from the tone of the article, there would be some hope.


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

epokopac said:


> The earliest you'll see MLB EI (Extra Innings) and/or the new MLB Channel on Dish is 2014 (MAYBE , big MAYBE). That is when the exclusive 700 million, seven-year agreement (2007 thru 2013) that MLB, Direct TV and InDemand have expires.
> 
> From Raymie (in Arizona):
> 
> ...


My thinking is that Charles Ergen did not want to be involved in anything (MLB Network) in which he would only be a part owner and not top dog.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> I do care about PQ and the PQ on MLB.TV through the PS3 is really good. EI is slightly better, but not that much.
> 
> Again, like I said over and over, it is more dependent on your broadband speed and the device you use. High speed internet with a PS3 gives you a damn good picture.
> 
> ...


I dunno about the PQ. Something is wrong with the uniform..... 

GO GIANTS!

/end threadjack


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

zippyfrog said:


> It would be interesting to see if MLB is actually serious about getting Dish and AT&T. According to TVPredications.com, it says that MLB "hopes" to have a deal with Dish and AT&T by the start of the 2011 baseball season.
> 
> tvpredictions.com/mlb120610.htm
> 
> I wouldn't hold my breath, but from the tone of the article, there would be some hope.


Interesting. Looks like the sticking point with Dish (being forced to have to BUY an equity stake in the MLB Channel) will not be a requirement. I'll believe it when I see it (MLB Channel) or both (MLB EI/MLB Channel) offered.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I think there is plenty of baseball on Dish. ESPN, FOX, TBS, WPIX (Mets) WWOR (Yankees), WGN (White Sox, Cubs), and the multi-sports pack, which allows you to see the end of games running over 3 hours, which nearly all do. Granted this is not the best solution for someone who wants to watch 162 games plus but it works for those who like their baseball in smaller doses.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

As with most video through the internet, bandwidth is everything, the static pictures are good, the motion (first picture) shows the failings of video over IP.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Jim5506 said:


> As with most video through the internet, bandwidth is everything, the static pictures are good, the motion (first picture) shows the failings of video over IP.


Blur occurs on any video image captured with a still phone camera as the camera shutter is opened for more than one frame. The four images below all show blur, two are directly from DirecTV live feed and the other two are from an internet feed.

http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24807&d=1297655404
http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24808&d=1297655404
http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24805&d=1297653443
http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24806&d=1297653443


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Pete K. said:


> I think there is plenty of baseball on Dish. ESPN, FOX, TBS, WPIX (Mets) WWOR (Yankees), WGN (White Sox, Cubs), and the multi-sports pack, which allows you to see the end of games running over 3 hours, which nearly all do. Granted this is not the best solution for someone who wants to watch 162 games plus but it works for those who like their baseball in smaller doses.


You've got to be kidding.....? :alterhase... for people who want to follow *there* team MLB.com may be...could be...probably is the only answer, if they're out of that area......The idea of just watching a game...because it's merely baseball is ludicrous....dude it's about the team, your team, my team....... !pepsi!
No... Dish needs to enter the real world and get MLB.com, I'll pay the price. :icon_cool

:icon_band


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that in basketball they do not move as fast as they do at full speed in baseball. No basketball player has ever ran down the court as fast as Victorino is running from 3rd to home in that shot, so of course he will be even blurrier as he is covering more distance and has more movement in the same amount of frames


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

356B said:


> How's that MLB.com work on internet ready TV's ? I got a Samsung with internet, does it stream live games? :scratch: the "Black Out" disclosure reads a little LegalEase......:icon_stup they say for 119 bucks you got the season....... HD when available...??:icon_cool I looked for reviews but only could find MLB sponsored hype, MLB makes it sound really good........:alterhase
> 
> :icon_band


I've got a Samsung TV with internet. It does a good job with games from the previous season. No reason to believe it won't be the same quality with live games.

For me, I've subbed to both EI and MLB.TV. I wouldn't do without MLB.TV because they have EVERY game, without fail. There are games (such as the Dodgers/Giants on Friday nights) that are OTA only. EI doesn't carry those, but both broadcasts are available on MLB.TV. Add to that, a TV that natively has MLB.TV, a ROKU in the bedroom and PS3 in the living room and I have no reason to pay an additional $200 for EI. Sure..the PQ isn't as good as EI, but it is good enough (and I am picky when it comes to that).

The one thing I'd like to see with MLB.TV is something to fill the time between innings. Sometimes, they will have a few commercials that get played during every break and other times, just a scrolling logo. Who'd have thought I would be wanting commercials????

The other plus for MLB.TV is replays. Having the sports pack and Extra Innings should open up the replays on the RSNs. That is a major downfall of Extra Innings.

Finally...this is the only thing that I (as a forty year Giants fan) can agree with a Dodger fan on. That speaks volumes!


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

i wish the NHL and MLB would offer the 2 sports for 1 price.

they did that before its was great.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

356B said:


> [Most of childish rant redacted.] ...Dish needs to enter the real world and get MLB.com, I'll pay the price. :icon_cool


Maybe you'll pay, the vast majority of us will not. :nono2:


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry for being slightly off topic, i'm just wondering if there is anyone out there that has viewed the NHL package via the internet as well as MLB on the internet. I just purchased the NHL package this year and while the picture quality is good, there are a lot of times where the picture freezes and other picture issues. Can anyone say whether or not the MLB package is better quality?
thanks
Joe


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

joebbaseball said:


> Sorry for being slightly off topic, i'm just wondering if there is anyone out there that has viewed the NHL package via the internet as well as MLB on the internet. I just purchased the NHL package this year and while the picture quality is good, there are a lot of times where the picture freezes and other picture issues. Can anyone say whether or not the MLB package is better quality?
> thanks
> Joe


I think if you have issues with one, you may have the same issues with the other. It is probably more your network or setup. Do you get the same issues when you log into watch it on other networks?

I know at home when I watch MLB.TV on my PS3 I get a better picture than when I watch it on my PC or laptop because I set up a DMZ with my PS3. When I log in at work on their T3 using the same laptop I get a better picture there than at home, not only because the T3 (40+ mbps) is faster than my cable internet (~20 mbps), but mostly because it is more consistent. I don't get the same surges and pauses as I do with cable.

10mbps should be plenty fast enough to handle high bandwidth, but the problem is with many home ISPs you get a lot of inconsistency.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> Maybe you'll pay, the vast majority of us will not. :nono2:


 You underestimate the power and passion of the professional sports viewers........NASCAR maybe......?  is that childish enough for you..?:lol:


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

356B said:


> You underestimate the power and passion of the professional sports viewers........NASCAR maybe......?  is that childish enough for you..?


Yep, pretty childish. It takes a real sense of entitlement to expect others to pay for supporting your choices. 

do you really think that, as popular as it is, that Nascar represents the choice of the *majority* of *all* viewers? :lol: I hope that Nascar fans get to watch their chosen sport, just don't ask the rest of us to pay for it.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

SaltiDawg said:


> Yep, pretty childish. It takes a real sense of entitlement to expect others to pay for supporting your choices.
> 
> do you really think that, as popular as it is, that Nascar represents the choice of the *majority* of *all* viewers? :lol: I hope that Nascar fans get to watch their chosen sport, just don't ask the rest of us to pay for it.


I would hope Dish would work MLB similar to "RedZone" an add on for those who want it. 
On a personal note I do not nor never have had a "sense of entitlement to expect others to pay"... for my choices for anything! I think I either miss spoke or you misunderstood my opinions........and calling me names is unproductive and limited, it's baiting...... Feel free to PM me if you wish to continue this since it is clearly off topic here.


----------



## joebbaseball (Aug 25, 2005)

DodgerKing said:


> I think if you have issues with one, you may have the same issues with the other. It is probably more your network or setup. Do you get the same issues when you log into watch it on other networks?
> 
> I know at home when I watch MLB.TV on my PS3 I get a better picture than when I watch it on my PC or laptop because I set up a DMZ with my PS3. When I log in at work on their T3 using the same laptop I get a better picture there than at home, not only because the T3 (40+ mbps) is faster than my cable internet (~20 mbps), but mostly because it is more consistent. I don't get the same surges and pauses as I do with cable.
> 
> 10mbps should be plenty fast enough to handle high bandwidth, but the problem is with many home ISPs you get a lot of inconsistency.


Hmm, that is unfortunate. I have a very fast set up at home, verizon fios, at 25mpbs. Like i said the quality is very good, but every 5 minutes or so the pictures starts melting, then 5 seconds later or so its back and looking good. There is also some studdering as well. I have googled nhl gamecenter studdering on ps3 and have read that this is an issue. Which is why I asked my orginal question. I'm assuming MLB would be a bit better.
Joe


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

356B said:


> I would hope Dish would work MLB similar to "RedZone" an add on for those who want it.
> On a personal note I do not nor never have had a "sense of entitlement to expect others to pay"... for my choices for anything! I think I either miss spoke or you misunderstood my opinions........and calling me names is unproductive and limited, it's baiting...... Feel free to PM me if you wish to continue this since it is clearly off topic here.


Now you know that's not going to happen.All these "sports channels" are trying to "weasel in" in Dish Network's base package,to make "more money" and"force" every Dish Network subscriber to pay for their programming.It all started with ESPN.:nono2:

If the sports channels would agree to be in Dish Network's MuiltSports package we would already have MLB,Yes Network,ect.. But they won't go for it they want all or nothing,so that's why with Dish Network it's nothing.:nono:


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

joebbaseball said:


> Hmm, that is unfortunate. I have a very fast set up at home, verizon fios, at 25mpbs. Like i said the quality is very good, but every 5 minutes or so the pictures starts melting, then 5 seconds later or so its back and looking good. There is also some studdering as well. I have googled nhl gamecenter studdering on ps3 and have read that this is an issue. Which is why I asked my orginal question. I'm assuming MLB would be a bit better.
> Joe


You shouldn't have any issues with either then. I do not know how one compares to the other. I would expect both to be the same, but it could be possible for MLB to be better than NHL


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Now you know that's not going to happen.All these "sports channels" are trying to "weasel in" in Dish Network's base package,to make "more money" and"force" every Dish Network subscriber to pay for their programming.It all started with ESPN.:nono2:
> 
> If the sports channels would agree to be in Dish Network's MuiltSports package we would already have MLB,Yes Network,ect.. But they won't go for it they want all or nothing,so that's why with Dish Network it's nothing.:nono:


I don't know that's not going to happen, I'm not well read enough nor do I know any insiders at Dish to be sure of anything concerning MLB. I was only speculating because of how "RedZone is currently handled. I try not to expect the worse ......because I use too....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

356B said:


> I don't know that's not going to happen, I'm not well read enough nor do I know any insiders at Dish to be sure of anything concerning MLB. I was only speculating because of how "RedZone is currently handled. I try not to expect the worse anymore......because I use too....


Believe me I have always expected the worst and still will(it's not such a big letdown if it happens)


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

DodgerKing said:


> Blur occurs on any video image .....


Thanks for blowing out almost 2Mb of bandwidth for really no reason at all.

418.18 KB
408.64 KB
369.14 KB
365.43 KB

That was real considerate. 

-------------------------

As I've said before, I wish Charlie would dump all sports channels and packages and let Direct have the athletic supporters.

Then we who choose to stay with Dish would be paying much less for more quality programming.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Maybe you'll pay, the vast majority of us will not. :nono2:


I wouldn't get MLB if it was offered on Dish.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> Thanks for blowing out almost 2Mb of bandwidth for really no reason at all.
> 
> 418.18 KB
> 408.64 KB
> ...


Sure, Mr. Site Owner. That's right, you are not. So don't worry about it.

Actually, my intentions were considerate. I am giving others an idea of what it looks like in order to help them out. Just because you don't care doesn't mean others don't. Isn't it more inconsiderate to be upset about what others post and what others may want to see?


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Why does everybody complain about subsidizing the sports channels? The normal packages are about the same price between Dish and D*. If a person on D* wants MLB they pay the extra $209.

By the way most of you complain you would think D* users were paying $500/mo for service.


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

quietmouse said:


> Can anyone tell me why MLB baseball isn't available on DISH?
> (not the occasional games on ESPN/TBS/FOX/locals)
> 
> Thanks!


If you sighed up for Dish and really wanted sports, you did not do your homework. SPORTS = DIRECT. This is nothing new.......

ESPN/FOX sports is already costing me about $8.00 a month. Now if I can only get everyone else to help pay for my movie fix like I have to pay for others sports fix.....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jpeckinp said:


> Why does everybody complain about subsidizing the sports channels? The normal packages are about the same price between Dish and D*. If a person on D* wants MLB they pay the extra $209.
> 
> By the way most of you complain you would think D* users were paying $500/mo for service.


Why? Here's why?.:eek2::nono2:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173889&highlight=wholesale+channel+price+list?


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Nonsense. MLB tried to gouge E* and ultimately the E* subscribers.
> 
> If you must pay for MLB, go over to D* and leave the rest of us happy where we are.


Agree...I Like baseball but NOT interested in the price increase that would have came with this channel


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moderator note:

This thread needs a break. Too much attacking of each other and not discussing the topic at all. While we sort through the posts, this thread will remain closed. Please do not open a new thread to continue the discussion at this time._


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> Actually, my intentions were considerate. I am giving others an idea of what it looks like in order to help them out. Just because you don't care doesn't mean others don't. Isn't it more inconsiderate to be upset about what others post and what others may want to see?


Links work pretty good at providing content to those interested in seeing more without requiring all people to download the images. Attaching as thumbnails as you did in your first post works pretty good too.

I suppose this is just the annual "no MLB Network" frustration thread ... guys try to keep your frustrations focused on DISH Network or the MLB and not each other.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> Links work pretty good at providing content to those interested in seeing more without requiring all people to download the images. Attaching as thumbnails as you did in your first post works pretty good too.
> 
> I suppose this is just the annual "no MLB Network" frustration thread ... guys try to keep your frustrations focused on DISH Network or the MLB and not each other.


I could have downloaded the images to photo bucket and then just put up the link. Since I already had these photos saved in my attachments because I posted them in another thread, it was just easier to repost the images using the attachment link. I did not realize it would post huge images. I can no longer do attachments as my attachment folder is full and I cannot delete the old attachments


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> I could have downloaded the images to photo bucket and then just put up the link. Since I already had these photos saved in my attachments because I posted them in another thread, it was just easier to repost the images using the attachment link. I did not realize it would post huge images. I can no longer do attachments as my attachment folder is full and I cannot delete the old attachments


Links are better than embeds ... especially on oversized images.

And now back to our annual "why no MLB on DISH" complaint thread ...


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

Why does this discussion have to happen every 3 or 4 months? It seems like a better waste of time would be talking about why the Mayan calendar ends in December of next year; around the same time as the Sun is expected to be really ramping up its next maximum solar cycle or Michael Jordan retiring to play Baseball…


----------



## jpeckinp (Nov 6, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Why? Here's why?.:eek2::nono2:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173889&highlight=wholesale+channel+price+list?


So they complain about 24 cents for MLB Network?

I guess I miss where the extra cost is? I'm serious, other than giving me a link showing the price/ch show me where D* is gouging their customers that don't have MLB EI.

I think the packages that both offer are competitive, sure D* might have a few channels E* doesn't and vice versa.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jpeckinp said:


> So they complain about 24 cents for MLB Network?


24 cents (on an old pricelist) is only the beginning of the cost. The trick is to get the network without carrying MLB EI. I doubt the added cost of carrying MLB EI is factored in to the 24 cents.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> 24 cents (on an old pricelist) is only the beginning of the cost. The trick is to get the network without carrying MLB EI. I doubt the added cost of carrying MLB EI is factored in to the 24 cents.


It is a stand alone package. Only those that sub to it pay for it.

Of course, Dish may not profit off of it as they may not have enough subs to sign up for it to offset the carriage costs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DodgerKing said:


> It is a stand alone package. Only those that sub to it pay for it.
> 
> Of course, Dish may not profit off of it as they may not have enough subs to sign up for it to offset the carriage costs.


Are there providers who don't have MLB EI that offer MLB Network to their subscribers?

This isn't a question of if people get MLB Network without MLB EI from a provider that offers both ... but whether the provider can choose to carry JUST MLB Network and pass on carrying MLB EI (to any of the provider's customers).

So many channels are tied up with bundling ... there is more to getting a carriage contract than simply paying a list price off of an old price list.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James Long said:


> Are there providers who don't have MLB EI that offer MLB Network to their subscribers?


Sky Angel offers MLB Network but doesn't offer Extra Innings. But Sky Angel isn't Satellite or cable, so they may have their own set of rules.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

tampa8 said:


> As long as I can get my local teams (Which of course I can) on Dish I am happy.


But not all of us can get our Local Teams, for example us in the Buffalo New York area. Dish forced the Mets and Cleveland down our throats for Baseball and then pulled the plug on their lousy SD feed of MSG and ultimately left us in the dark for my Buffalo Sabres. Dish basically kissed most the state of NY goodbye with their programing feuds.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Islandguy43 said:


> But not all of us can get our Local Teams, for example us in the Buffalo New York area. Dish forced the Mets and Cleveland down our throats for Baseball and then pulled the plug on their lousy SD feed of MSG and ultimately left us in the dark for my Buffalo Sabres. Dish basically kissed most the state of NY goodbye with their programing feuds.


[email protected]#$% Dish. Not including a hockey team in their baseball coverage.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> [email protected]#$% Dish. Not including a hockey team in their baseball coverage.


:thats::lol:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> [email protected]#$% Dish. Not including a hockey team in their baseball coverage.





Jhon69 said:


> :thats::lol:


The two of you have both missed the point entirely. 

His comments about baseball and hockey were independent from one another.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Hoosier205 said:


> The two of you have both missed the point entirely.
> 
> His comments about baseball and hockey were independent from one another.


Yeah, that's it. (BTW, the post we "missed the point" on was contained in *one* paragraph. This a reference to Elementary School English Grammar. :lol: )

In a thread exclusively about baseball and titled, "MLB baseball not on Dish.... why?" *we* missed the point? lol

As I said, [email protected]#$% Dish.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Yeah, that's it. (BTW, the post we "missed the point" on was contained in *one* paragraph. This a reference to Elementary School English Grammar. :lol: )
> 
> In a thread exclusively about baseball and titled, "MLB baseball not on Dish.... why?" *we* missed the point? lol
> 
> As I said, [email protected]#$% Dish.


...wow. Your latest post only proves the point. He voiced concerns over the way in which Dish handles both baseball and hockey. This includes their lack of YES and MSG.

Yes, you missed the point and in glorious fashion.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Lets stick with discussing MLB and DISH, not each other ... Thanks.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

MLB At Bat 2011 phone and iPad APP came out last night. For the iPhone and iPad the APPs (separate APPs) are $14.99, down $5 from last year. Don't know the Android or Blackberry prices.

For those wanting MLB on Dish. The MLB.TV account with these APPs is another good alternative. Even without the account, you can still watch up to 2 games per day on your device and listen to the audio of all games


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Has anyone tried PlayOn with MLB TV? With the PlayOn mobile app, I can watch MLB TV on an Iphone or Ipod Touch (via wi fi). Since I've already plunked down $$ for PlayOn, and $$ for MLB TV, I avoid having to empty my wallet for the Iphone, Ipad apps. There's no free lunch but there is also no sense in spending even more money for another app. Of course PlayOn requires a Playstation, Xbox, etc. to work. For home team coverage, I can turn to Dish.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...wow. Your latest post only proves the point. He voiced concerns over the way in which Dish handles both baseball and hockey. This includes their lack of YES and MSG.
> 
> Yes, you missed the point and in glorious fashion.


Thank you BTW If you are a Yankees fan, about the only way your gonna see the Yanks is on ESPN or if they play the Mets.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> Nope. Get a PS3. Read the reviews comparing the streaming of MLB.TV on both devices. The PS3 blows all others away giving a true crisp clear HD picture with very little motion blur, pixelation, or interruption. The Roku has a very bad PQ


I have a Roku and have watched MLB.tv on it the past two seasons. The 2009 season had quite a bit of motion blur but the channel was "Beta". At the start of the 2010 season they screwed something up trying to achieve better PQ that caused games to freeze or rebuffer often. A month or two into the season they ironed this out and the games looked FANTASTIC and played without problems. Take it from someone who knows, the Roku is a good choice.

As to the PS3, I'm glad you're happy with it. That doesn't mean the rest of us are schmucks though. I'm not a gamer and I don't care about 3D (it's a lame gimmic IMHO). I could buy a dedicated Sony Blu-ray player For ~$100 and a Roku for ~$60. I'd have more streaming content than on the PS3 and cash left over for quite a few Blu-ray discs.

As it is, I have a Roku and a 400 disc Sony Blu-ray changer, and I couldn't be happier with my setup.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm in one of the former Verizon territories now serviced by Frontier. We have FiOS TV but will have to drop it at the end of contract late this year because of Frontier's unreasonable rate increases (they don't really want to be in the TV business IMHO). 

Dish is our backup plan and they have quite a few HD channels that we want that FiOS and DIRECTV don't have. the only channel we'd miss would be the MLB Network. Even though we have MLB.tv on our Roku, games broadcast nationally on the MLB Channel are blacked out on MLB.tv. Also, we like to watch the daily roundups.

I hope that Dish gets the MLB Channel for this season - that would make our decision easier.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

what channel does dish have taht directv doesnt?


----------



## JackBauer112 (Aug 16, 2010)

la24philly said:


> what channel does dish have taht directv doesnt?


Even though it's not sports, they have the authority to broadcast 5 superstations KTLA, KWGN, WSBK, WWOR, and WPIX while Direct only gets XETV and WDCW as their distant superstation markets even though I don't think that qualifies as that. But don't take my word for it, my sister has Dish.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

"Pete K." said:


> Has anyone tried PlayOn with MLB TV? With the PlayOn mobile app, I can watch MLB TV on an Iphone or Ipod Touch (via wi fi). Since I've already plunked down $$ for PlayOn, and $$ for MLB TV, I avoid having to empty my wallet for the Iphone, Ipad apps. There's no free lunch but there is also no sense in spending even more money for another app. Of course PlayOn requires a Playstation, Xbox, etc. to work. For home team coverage, I can turn to Dish.


I used playon sparingly because I had many other options. It played OK but was certainly not the best option.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

la24philly said:


> what channel does dish have taht directv doesnt?


You can do the research yourself here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Reaper said:


> You can do the research yourself here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1058081


Those are HD channels. He just asked about channels, which include SD


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

DodgerKing said:


> Those are HD channels. He just asked about channels, which include SD


From my post, to which la24philly was responding:

"Dish is our backup plan and they have quite a few *HD* channels that we want that FiOS and DIRECTV don't have."

(*Bold* added for emphasis.)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

la24philly said:


> what channel does dish have taht directv doesnt?


I don't keep track of it any more - at least outside of the HD realm. (There are 33 HD channels on DISH that are not on DirecTV ... 22 of those are carried by DirecTV only in SD.)

In SD, suffice it to say BOTH DirecTV and DISH have channels the other satellite carrier doesn't have. The most popular channels are likely on both. A blanket statement that either has all of the other provider's lineup would be wrong.

We know DISH doesn't have MLB Network or the MLB EI package ... and that is the topic of this thread.


----------



## brandnewfan (Dec 27, 2010)

Is there any update on dish getting MLB?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No change in the situation is expected.


----------



## brandnewfan (Dec 27, 2010)

"James Long" said:


> No change in the situation is expected.


Well that's disappointing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

brandnewfan said:


> Well that's disappointing.


Expect nothing ... perhaps some day you'll be surprised.

Those with high expectations are often disappointed (regardless of chosen service provider).


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

I see AT&T U-Verse has added MLB Network. In the deal, are they carrying extra innings or only MLB Network? If AT&T came to a deal, I hope Dish can as well.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

MLB Net only last I heard. MLB spoke very recently about trying to nail down Uverse and Dish.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> MLB Net only last I heard. MLB spoke very recently about trying to nail down Uverse and Dish.


Well, MLB Net just nailed down U-verse . U-verse added MLB Net as of a couple days ago. Leaves DISH as the only major provider without the channel of our national pastime.:nono2:


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul Secic said:


> I agree! I just watch Sunday Night Baseball. DirecTV is the high priced spread with NFLST, MLB.


It's not that expensive. I have Premier, NFLST, MLB Extra Innings, NHL center ICE, ESPN Gameplan, ESPN Full Court and NBA League pass and I only pay $5.35 a mo---oh that's right I work for D* :lol:


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth (Nov 18, 2005)

The deal breaker for MLB TV for me is my location is "claimed" by SIX teams. So I would be subject to blackout rules for six different teams. Is this some kind of record?


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

EmployeeoftheMonth said:


> The deal breaker for MLB TV for me is my location is "claimed" by SIX teams. So I would be subject to blackout rules for six different teams. Is this some kind of record?


I believe you are the record holder. Sounds like you are in Vegas. The current blackout structure (created decades ago) is an anachronism in the 21st century.

I don't believe you would have a blackout issue with The MLB Network, however the MLB EI package would be close to useless for you given the current blackout constraints.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

AttiTech said:



> It's not that expensive. I have Premier, NFLST, MLB Extra Innings, NHL center ICE, ESPN Gameplan, ESPN Full Court and NBA League pass and I only pay $5.35 a mo---oh that's right I work for D* :lol:


Is the $5.35 for your showroom account or does D* give employees/retailers a discount on their home accounts?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Let's stay on topic, please.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Common Dish,

Play ball. 

Plenty would pay as an extra.

Make Dish really user friendly!


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> Common Dish,
> 
> Play ball.
> 
> ...


Don't hold your breath


----------



## karrank% (Sep 20, 2009)

EmployeeoftheMonth said:


> The deal breaker for MLB TV for me is my location is "claimed" by SIX teams. So I would be subject to blackout rules for six different teams. Is this some kind of record?


SIX? I'm in Cal (Central Coast) and Angels, Giants, & occasionally Dodgers (haven't checked on the A's) get the blackout treatment, despite the fact we live at least four hours' drive from any of those stadia. Stupid rule--if a team can't make money on me from ticket, concession, parking, &c, wouldn't they like to make some of that back by making me endure their commercial-laden broadcasts?


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

satcrazy said:


> Common Dish,
> 
> Play ball.
> 
> ...


Yeah Dish tried that and got shot down. They were more than happy to carry MLB network and offer Extra Innings and allow people to subscribe to it and send the revenue on to MLB as they had been, but MLB thought the cost of carrying both should include Dish (and every other provider) purchasing a piece of the MLB channel up front and be partial owners of the network, Dish wasn't interested in that scenario so MLB took their ball and went home. When MLB decides that they'll let Dish carry their channel along the same terms as Dish has for other similiar sports channels then maybe they'll get to carry it and Extra Innings again.


----------

